# Vehicle Safety Recall - no loaners for 4 weeks????



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

What a joke! Hyundai.

ABS system malfunction. Recall service announcement sent out, called in the same day. Car is still under bumper to bumper warranty (irrelevant but doesn't hurt mentioning) and they not only can't get me in for this extremely important recall until 9/30, but then don't have any loaners available to help me get around. Though can provide me uber service!

Should I fight for them to reimburse for a rental and/or to get me in sooner???

I guess if they're backed up they're backed up and I have to "wait in line".


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

If you have a ESP with them, they should cover a rental. If you have nothing with them, majority of the folks won't offer a rental.


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Thanks for replying to my vent/rant post lol No esp, though am under 100k powertrain warranty still <shrugs> I've come to accept it is what it is and let them uber me around. Luckily my schedule can accommodate that kind of transportation for the day.


----------

